# My First Fish of the New Year



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 5, 2008)

I went out to the local pickerel pond for a little bit today and managed 4 on an X-Rap. 2 were caught right by the pier after I saw them miss and then they came back and got it. I caught the biggest on a longer cast. I was watching my bait through the clear water and I saw the white inside of a pickerel's mouth overtake my X-Rap and then I saw nothing. After I caught that one, I caught a tiny one when I looked away and he ate it. I probably would have caught more but all of these little kids came out after I caught one and started trying to cast right beside where I was casting. When I left, all of them were jerking their lines like I had been jerking the X-Rap, even the ones using corks and worms. I guess its the disadvantage of fishing public water from the bank.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 5, 2008)

Good stuff! Nice way to start - weird how we both posted at the same time


----------



## Jim (Jan 5, 2008)

Good job FML317!

You for sure are the slimedart king!


----------



## Bryan_VA (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice catching! I am a fan of pickerel, I like the fact that they bite well all year long.

My first fish of the year was almost small enough to fit into a sardine tin #-o


----------



## Jim (Jan 5, 2008)

Bryan_VA said:


> Nice catching! I am a fan of pickerel, I like the fact that they bite well all year long.
> 
> My first fish of the year was almost small enough to fit into a sardine tin #-o



A horses ass candidate? Man, I should open up the contest sooner than later.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice work, I am jealous of all those pickerel. I only hooked into one all last year, they have been fished out of my favorite lake by ice fishermen. They sure do love x-raps though, keep it up.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------



## Bryan_VA (Jan 6, 2008)

Jim said:


> Bryan_VA said:
> 
> 
> > Nice catching! I am a fan of pickerel, I like the fact that they bite well all year long.
> ...



I think I could definitely live up to that title


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 6, 2008)

I figure posting pictures is a good way to get my post count up, and these aren't dumb like pictures of the Croc Hunter or something :wink: . I hit the same pond and managed four, 3 on shiners and one on an X-Rap. The big bait=big fish theory is BS, at least for pickerel. I put on a 5 inch shiner and caught a pickerel that couldn't hold the cork under. That same fish had teeth marks all the way around him a couple inches up his back. I put on a tiny shiner and caught a 1.5 pounder. I caught another average sized pick on an average sized shiner and caught the pickerel on the X-Rap after he followed it and stared at it for 10 seconds less than 2 or 3 inches away from it before he decided he wanted to eat it. I also figured that if I want to live up to my title as the "Slime Dart King," I should follow FishinNJ's advice, so I lipped one of 'em, and to show how hardcore I am, I just sucked up the blood and didn't put on a band aid.

BIGGEST




SMALLEST




SOMEWHERE IN THE MIDDLE




BAIT/ACTUAL FOOD COMPARISON




LIPPED




A REPEAT PICTURE


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 6, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> I figure posting pictures is a good way to get my post count up, and these aren't dumb like pictures of the Croc Hunter or something :wink: .



Man, it is another "here I am take you shots" kinda day.

Great report and nice photos. Way to be hardcore and lip those toothy fish


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice catchin' !  . 

I ain't lipping no toothy critters :shock:


----------



## mr.fish (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice catches. Is there any monsters in that lake?


----------



## little anth (Jan 6, 2008)

nice job next snot fish i catch ill mabee try liping it but mabee not :lol: lol depends on size and how tired it is im chicken :?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 7, 2008)

WOW - Fishing NJ, where are your fish?


----------

